# Alkaline noodles



## Suthseaxa (May 4, 2017)

Here's a fun little food to make! Alkaline noodles. Simply bake some bicarb for an hour (it only evolves carbon dioxide and water, so bake it with other things if you want) to give yourself sodium carbonate. Dissolve 2 tsp in 100mL water and you have your alkaline solution (which is a skin irritant. Use a wooden spoon until the flour absorbs it all).

Then make a very dry dough with some flour (video I learnt from suggests 100mL solution to about 250g flour, I think). Bash it out with a rolling pin and fold up a few times, then wrap with cling film and let rest for at least 30mins. Roll out with a pasta machine and cut on the smaller setting. You can use them fresh or dry them. Enjoy!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 4, 2017)

Suthseaxa said:


> Here's a fun little food to make! Alkaline noodles. Simply bake some bicarb for an hour (it only evolves carbon dioxide and water, so bake it with other things if you want) to give yourself sodium carbonate. Dissolve 2 tsp in 100mL water and you have your alkaline solution (which is a skin irritant. Use a wooden spoon until the flour absorbs it all).
> 
> Then make a very dry dough with some flour (video I learnt from suggests 100mL solution to about 250g flour, I think). Bash it out with a rolling pin and fold up a few times, then wrap with cling film and let rest for at least 30mins. Roll out with a pasta machine and cut on the smaller setting. You can use them fresh or dry them. Enjoy!



This sounds to me what pretzels would be made of.  They have a little of that sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) flavor.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (May 5, 2017)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> This sounds to me what pretzels would be made of.  They have a little of that sodium bicarbonate (baking soda) flavor.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Pretzels are typically brushed with or dipped in a mixture of baking soda and water to get that flavor and their particular texture. 

http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/German-Pretzels


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 5, 2017)

Thanks, GG

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

